# Puppy's health/look question



## chimuru (Dec 6, 2017)

Hi,

I'm new here. We just got our puppy 1 week ago. She is 9 weeks old now and she is lots of fun.
She have so much energy and we are a bit exhausted looking after her but she is lovely.
I have couple questions regarding her look/health. We took her to vet but vet was not concerned with it. Just wanted to heat second opinion and maybe start doing something to treat her.

1. We have some discoloration on the nails that looks like they are a bit cracked, not sure if this is normal for Vizslas or it's something like lack of vitamins.
I will include photos so you could see what I mean.

2. There some weird bumps on her head. At first there were few or maybe we didn't noticed much but now we see more. She is so active the only time we can look at her closely is when she is asleep.
We asked vet about it but she didn't knew what it is. She said it might be bite marks from her siblings that are healing now. It almost looks like she is starting to lose hairs there. We need advice. Should we go back to vet or maybe we should seek help from more knowledgeable vet? maybe it's normal and happens to V's?

3. This is minor but still a concern. She has couple spots on the shoulders that are slightly pale. Almost like there gray hair pushes through her red coat. Is this a cosmetic defect of the breed?

thank you so much in advance for all your help.

best,
Tim and Kiki


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Aww..what a cutie!

Trim those nails..weekly!.... they look too long, anyways. The white looks OK to me, when the nails grow out, if it remains, bring it up to the vet again.

The bumps look more like bug bites, where is she from? She might blow her coat right over them (get bald) don't panic, it will grow back. Again, as long as new ones don't appear, just keep an eye on it.

A few stray white hairs here and there is considered OK. 

A lot of this is baby stuff that she got just be in the litter and in the environment there, it should all even itself out with time as she adjusts to all the indulgence she's undoubtedly getting with you now.

Enjoy her, they really are precious (if exhausting) at that age.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Could be a light case of puppy dermitits. Not uncommon in puppies. 
Nails look good, just need trimmed.
She's a cutie.


----------



## chimuru (Dec 6, 2017)

Thank you guys.
We haven't got to nail trimming yet. she is here only for a second week and we are trying to get used to new schedule of waking at night and taking short naps through day with her. 
We are in Hillsboro,Oregon and we picked her up in California.

Weather is pretty cold now so I don't think it's a flies or mosquitoes. I was thinking maybe it's reaction to a local bush. Now after reading through forum I started to suspect it might be one of these food allergies cases.
I read here in forum that some dogs have allergies to beef and chicken and it looks similar to what is starting on her head right now. We are feeding her chicken puppy kibble and I've got some chicken jerky treats. Also already gave her apple, peanut butter and banana. I was wondering if I need to filter out her diet and start feeding her strictly dry food?
I need to read more about different diets.

thank you again guys.

best,
Tim and Kiki


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

I was thinking allergy... my pup could never eat chicken kibble... we fed her lamb, lamb treats are easy to find, as is lamb kibble... chicken off the table, or boiled was never a problem??? Ha.. those white hairs on her shoulders could be her angel wings ... V's are known for their angel wings, bats on their chests, swirls on their butts, horns in their ears!
She is adorable.. what did you name her?


----------



## liviboy (Aug 29, 2017)

Hi

My pup had same bumps when we brought him home, increased over the first two weeks, Vet prescribed Piriton tablets and cleared up after 7 days of piriton 4mg 2 tablets a day, one in morning and one in evening.

I hope this helps 

Thanks 

james


----------



## cosmoKenney (Dec 8, 2017)

chimuru said:


> 2. There some weird bumps on her head.


Regarding the bumps, take a look at your image that I edited. Those things I circled look like some kind of eggs. Like lice or mites or fleas?? Anyone else think the same?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

cosmoKenney said:


> chimuru said:
> 
> 
> > 2. There some weird bumps on her head.
> ...


It looks like dry crusty skin. It's not uncommon for puppies to have it. Probably had some skin infection, or allergic bumps that are in the healing process. If pup gets more of them, a vet will give antibiotics.


----------



## chimuru (Dec 6, 2017)

It looks like it's growing. we have a little bit more on her neck.
and a couple bumps appeared on inside of her hips.
We were feeding her chicken kibble and jerky as treat. I also boiled some chicken breasts and was giving it to her. She loves it but it might be an issue with it. will be as as she really goes crazy when she smells chicken.
I bought a different puppy kibble with lamb and peas will see how that goes, but if it food allergy it might take weeks to reflect on her.

It's definitely not fleas. her coat is so thin we would see at least some of fleas I guess. I looked up images online and all eggs I was able to find have been planted on the roots of the hair. Our bumps are on the skin.
Bumps tend to have crust and then they flake into dry skin bits. like dandruff. some leave small bold spots some just gone. She also developed a little itch, she does scratch her neck a little bit more often now and bites herself around hips. We probably will take her to vet again eventually but I'm a little bit afraid they will have almost same clue as I do. As we pointed it out on our first appointment and she looked at it without any clue what it is. Maybe we need to find another vet that is more familiar with a breed?
We might try coconut oil as well. Seems like it helped a lot of people on a forum here.


----------



## chimuru (Dec 6, 2017)

liviboy said:


> Hi
> 
> My pup had same bumps when we brought him home, increased over the first two weeks, Vet prescribed Piriton tablets and cleared up after 7 days of piriton 4mg 2 tablets a day, one in morning and one in evening.
> 
> ...


Looks very similar on a photo. Thanks for advice, I will google Piriton and ask my vet next time.


----------



## chimuru (Dec 6, 2017)

tknafox2 said:


> I was thinking allergy... my pup could never eat chicken kibble... we fed her lamb, lamb treats are easy to find, as is lamb kibble... chicken off the table, or boiled was never a problem??? Ha.. those white hairs on her shoulders could be her angel wings ... V's are known for their angel wings, bats on their chests, swirls on their butts, horns in their ears!
> She is adorable.. what did you name her?


We called her Kiki after a character from a films 'Kiki's Witch delivery service'.


----------

